# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Hong Kong Aquarium Plaza

## Rupert

*Hong Kong Aquarium Plaza*
East Point Centre, 1010-1056 King's Road, 
Hong Kong Island 
Tel: [+852] 2572 0163
www.hkap.com.hk

HK Aquarium Plaza on first impression is an escalator downwards to one shop, but I was pleasantly surprised as it opened to an underground street of shops and there are more than meets the eye than first the impressions. The layout is a rectangular path of shops so you will always come back to where you started. There is the added bonus that there are no cars to dodge and when it rains you do not get wet going from one to another. The shops are quite larger and have that new feeling, the newer bit is correct as the official opening is only days away, probably an auspicious date which I am not aware off at present. There was one long ally way that was closed when I was there, it looked like a large wall of toys/models, but I could be wrong.

Hong Kong Aquarium Plaza is a venue of lots of potential that I believe will dominate Hong Kong Island side like Tung Choi Street dominates Kowloon Side. The shops are new as are so many of the fixtures, so what do the people that sell use for lights solarMax was everywhere, many of the tanks had glass that looked to be of an excellent quality. The rest of the available equipment was harder to determine a winner, but the saltwater people will not be disappointed, possibly 50% of the shops are devoted to this specialisation in some form or another. I saw this critter and was almost converted

 
Service is friendlier as they seem to know that this is important in establishing a reputation, pricing also seemed to be better probably reflecting the reduced rental prices or again the proprietors desire to establish a shared reputation?

Maybe it is a sign of a just being a young establishment, but there were not a lot of great planted tanks although I did see some that I studied for quite a while, such as an 8 footer with a calm aquascape. ADA equipment was not easily available although did see enough ADA boxes that suggested that more was about to be displayed. Some shops specialised in Koi or Gold fish, Custom Tanks as well as one shop just devoted entirely to Juwel aquariums. There were boxes of wood and rocks everywhere which I took as sure signs of aquascapes to come.

If you are looking for plants, you will be a disappointed, If you are looking for equipment then expectations probably met, pricing expectations possibly exceeded a lot of the shop owners spoke English, this surprised me but what surprised me even more was that people went out of their way to assist. But it is a little unfair to evaluate on such a young establishment, but I am going back. 

Unfortunately I was not allowed to take pictures and was politely told to stop by one of the supervisors. The supervisor did approach me later asking where I came from and upon mentioning Singapore offered to assist future visitors in advance if they were looking for specific items. The picture or two that I did take are below, but the collage picture below I took from the Plazas web site is more representative of what is present. 


 
For the person who has children with them, Tong Choi Street would be a nightmare, here in Hong Kong Aquarium Plaza you could relax and let them explore, there were even some childrens activities occurring when I was there. Should you get hungry there were a couple of eating establishments that you could plant the family while you do a second lap of the plaza.

Anyway I put Hong Kong Aquarium Plaza on the must visit list, look at the tanks and count the number of MHs 3 MHs per 4 feet is not unusual, then there are the MHs that are so large that I tentatively put my hand between the light and the water in case it was cooked! The small pendants are 150 watts



When I got back to my hotel it was getting dark, the rain had gone away so took a dozen more photos to get the one below:



*Directions*
Take the MTR to Quarry Bay Or Tai Koo and try to exit the MTR from A or B exits, not the F exit I took, which resulted in a longer walk than necessary. Whilst the building entrance has boldly coloured in red it cannot be easily seen when walking from the direction of the Quarry Bay MTR that I came from. The road slowly rises [in my case] or downwards if coming from Tai Koo and curves around a corner, If you have doubts ask where is MacDonalds as it directly opposite.



*Edit*
Opening hours for the plaza is from noon to 9pm.

When walking around the shops I new something was missing and it was cash register. When you buy an item, a shop assistant will take you to one of a couple of white booths below and you pay. The invoice you receive is in the name of the shop. I guess the advantage to the shops is no cash float, no specialized equipment, more selling space . 


*Edit 2*

Edit 2 added two pictures outside the plaza. All the shops are on the lower ground floor / basement.

----------


## spinex

Rupert,

Thanks for sharing the photos and detail information to get there. Look like 1 more places of "interest" for us to visit if we go to HK  :Grin:

----------


## richietay

certainly will hop-by if able to visit hong kong once again! 

if there is a similiar aquarium plaza here, won't it be great?!
Thanks for sharing

----------


## benetay

Thanks for sharing, will be going to HK again in OCT...this time will take a look at the place you've shared.

But whats the rationale of tourist taking photos of shops etc?

----------


## cairocks

Thanks Rupert for the wonderful report....Will definately visit it on my next HK visit. No wonder my HK friend say it is so so, as he is more into plants. A pity they do not allow free photo taking. Guess will have to make a trip there to experience it in person. :Grin:

----------


## MIZU

wah!!! 1 stop for all!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## Jungle-mania

WHY!! WHY!! WHY!! WHY wasn't it there 4 months ago when I was there?!! ARGHH!!!, must go again. Falling to the dark side.

----------


## cairocks

> WHY!! WHY!! WHY!! WHY wasn't it there 4 months ago when I was there?!! ARGHH!!!, must go again. Falling to the dark side.


At least it is 4 month ago, I was there 1 month ago and it wasn't there, or my HK friend haven't found out about it yet. Told me 2 weeks ago only. :Blah:

----------


## galactuz

Wah Looks like HK is another fish haven for fish lovers.....wish I could set my foot there 1 day......

----------


## Nicky

Again, great documentation, well done !

The empty tank in the 4th big picture looks like ADA, with ADA cabinet.
Never seen one before. 

Rupert, did you managed to examine the tank and see the silicon? Is it really transparent? 
Also if you have examine the transparency of the glass pls describe, Thanks.

----------


## benny

Great stuff there Rupert! Sorry I didn't have the time to catch up with you the other week. Been terribly busy.

Will definitely check out this place on my next visit.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Thanks, Rupert, for posting this!!  :Smile:  Good to read up before going... So excited now... Haha...  :Laughing:

----------


## Rupert

> The empty tank in the 4th big picture looks like ADA, with ADA cabinet.
> Never seen one before. 
> 
> Rupert, did you managed to examine the tank and see the silicon? Is it really transparent? 
> Also if you have examine the transparency of the glass pls describe, Thanks.


Yes I examined the tank & cabinet. It is not ADA. From my visual examination the glass on the tank and many others I saw at the plaza is a very low iron content, very clear and highly desirable. The silicon was not transparent, and think the silicon is applied in a modest amount rather than excessively. The cabinet was a laminated Zen design with no ventilation holes just two holes at the back for filtration. 

This shop was approximately 60 feet long and 30 feet wide, with a huge amount of ceiling space





> Been terribly busy.
> 
> Will definitely check out this place on my next visit.


Dont work too hard and by your visit the plaza will hopefully have matured more.





> WHY!! WHY!! WHY!! WHY wasn't it there 4 months ago when I was there?!! ARGHH!!!, must go again. Falling to the dark side.


I think the place is so young that many of the tanks seem to be showing signs of cycling. I consider myself lucky to visit it. The official opening is next week.

----------


## ranmasatome

> Will definitely check out this place on my next visit.
> 
> Cheers,


And when is that? Can i come?  :Grin:

----------


## kemp

Rupert, Thanks for the detailed write up! You're the man!

----------


## cyberkid2

the critter in the first picture looks like a giant Triop, dont *you* think?

----------


## FishSoup

The first critter is a species of Horseshoe crab, a chelicerate arthropod... more closely related to spiders and scorpions than real crabs  :Opps:  Several species exist in the wild in Singapore  :Smile: 

I'll probably be going to HK in june! Must definitely visit this place...  :Grin:

----------


## miniv

Hey there,
Just wondering if there are crystal red shrimps for sale in the Plaza?Thanks!

----------


## nasty12

wah.. when will Sg have 1 like that =D

----------


## Jervis

Thanks for reviving this thread... at least I don't have to frown the next time I have a business trip there  :Smile:

----------


## FishSoup

Hey guys, just got back from HK Aquarium Plaza...

Have to report that i was sorely disappointed.. much has changed since 2006. Just now there were only 2 (albeit rather large) shops there, one specialising in marine livestock, the other in freshwater aquariums. The other units have all been vacated, and then leased out to shops selling household wares and the regular assortment of cheap everyday clothes  :Sad: 

I suspect business was not very good, resulting in the massive closure of so many of the shops.

----------


## chungck

So its better to visit the Golden Fish Market in Mongkok

----------


## jialuvqr

anyone went to HK recently?

May i know where can I find chillers. Was hoping to get my Hailea chiller from there

thanks

----------


## bernie

> anyone went to HK recently?
> 
> May i know where can I find chillers. Was hoping to get my Hailea chiller from there
> 
> thanks


 Don't expect the chillers to be cheaper. And when you bring it back, the chiller must be kept upright all the time so that the gas will not spill. How can you ensure that if you check-in the item?

----------


## jialuvqr

> Don't expect the chillers to be cheaper. And when you bring it back, the chiller must be kept upright all the time so that the gas will not spill. How can you ensure that if you check-in the item?



oh no I didnt know about that concern...

and the weight do not allow me to carry in flight.... looks like to choice. What equipment is cheap there?

----------


## bernie

Most small items like check valve , sponge filters , breeder nets, co2 diffusers are cheap. Led lights are expensive. Fish can be cheaper. Equipment variety wise, IMHO I think seaview has more than what goldfish street has to offer.

----------


## jialuvqr

hmm how abt Eheim canisters?

----------


## stormhawk

Even if the Eheim canisters were cheaper there, take into account your airfare, hotel stay etc, it will come up to about the same or more.

----------


## Shadow

and warranty, if I'm not mistaken the warranty is not international.

By the way, Malaysia have Eheim promotion until 31st August.
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=15752

----------


## limz_777

> and warranty, if I'm not mistaken the warranty is not international.
> 
> By the way, Malaysia have Eheim promotion until 31st August.
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=15752



which lfs in johore bahru is nearby ?

price seems good , a waste it doesnt come bundle with taps

----------

